# Is the ride quality that bad in the GTR?



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I see a lot of articles about the harsh ride quality in the GTR, I know a lot of this is attributed to the flat runs and suspension of the early cars, but is it really that bad?

Anyone come from an E46 M3 cab? My previous car was an M3 Cab lowered on Intrax springs and I could "Live" with it, is the GTR harsher?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I previously also had an E46 M3 Cab



I would say firstly the GT-R is very mechanical so you'll get lots of clunks, clicks, noises from the gearbox etc that you certainly wouldn't be use to in the E46 M3.

Comfort wise I was running D2 Coilovers fairly low and it was much more comfy than how I found the GT-R with run flats. The MPSS makes big difference, and the 2011 cars onwards are a marked improvement than the 2009 - 2010 GT-R's in my opinion.

Best bet is to visit a dealer and take one out


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

EAndy said:


> I previously also had an E46 M3 Cab
> 
> 
> I would say firstly the GT-R is very mechanical so you'll get lots of clunks, clicks, noises from the gearbox etc that you certainly wouldn't be use to in the E46 M3.
> ...


Appreciate your feedback mate, remember your M was stunning :thumbsup:

Ill be looking for a 59/10 plate with Sat Nav, only thing that's a slight concern is will I be able to live with the ride quality? It won't be my DD.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

When I test drove a '59 a few weeks ago I was quite surprised at how the ride was compared to my 350z. I was expecting a real harsh ride but as my 350z was lowered, bigger wheels with smaller profile tyres it wasn't much different! It certainly isn't a luxo-barge that you'd take your Nan out in but it's nothing off putting and I can't wait tos ee what MPSS are like.


----------



## MeisterR (Jul 19, 2008)

Suspension can always be changed. 

You will want to spend money on a set of properly engineered suspension for a car like the GTR.
But it doesn't mean you have to drop £3000 if you want a nice comfortable ride that you can use everyday without getting spinal injury. 

Jerrick


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It depends on the road surfaces you drive on.
In East London my MY10 was hell. Roads are bad and it was quite uncomfortable to go anywhere.
MY11 was a bit better, but swapping to non-runflats made it far more usable.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

CT17 said:


> It depends on the road surfaces you drive on.
> In East London my MY10 was hell. Roads are bad and it was quite uncomfortable to go anywhere.
> MY11 was a bit better, but swapping to non-runflats made it far more usable.


That's good to know mate, so lowering it will Eibachs will only make it worse I assume.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

As said the MPSS or other non run flats will make the car feel much better on UK roads. I have been well impressed since I changed. 
This benefit must have a negative effect on track compared to run flats but if I was to take mine on track I would want to use a seperate set of wheels/tyres more suited anyway. 
J


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

KAT said:


> As said the MPSS or other non run flats will make the car feel much better on UK roads. I have been well impressed since I changed.
> This benefit must have a negative effect on track compared to run flats but if I was to take mine on track I would want to use a seperate set of wheels/tyres more suited anyway.
> J


That's the impression I'm getting, so non run flats for road car is a must! :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I also think that it comes down to the quality of the road... the roads around me are in a shocking state (patchy, full of potholes). On decent roads the car is great!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

grahamc said:


> I also think that it comes down to the quality of the road... the roads around me are in a shocking state (patchy, full of potholes). On decent roads the car is great!


Yeah I hear you, there not too bad where I live, just get use to knowing which roads to avoid.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

grahamc said:


> I also think that it comes down to the quality of the road... the roads around me are in a shocking state (patchy, full of potholes). On decent roads the car is great!


The sad question is, are there any roads left in the UK in decent condition ?
I've yet to find them. 
By what I see when roads get tatty they get a half assed repair and a thin layer of crap spread on them so they look the part for a while 
J


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

KAT said:


> The sad question is, are there any roads left in the UK in decent condition ?
> I've yet to find them.
> By what I see when roads get tatty they get a half assed repair and a thin layer of crap spread on them so they look the part for a while
> J


Sadly that's the case all over the UK.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive had an E46 M3 cab on 19s and the ride was far,far better than the GTRs and my gtr is on non runflats! It is about as harsh a ride as you are ever going to get in a road car.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

If only we could pay some kind of road tax to keep the roads in a good condition...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Grimson said:


> If only we could pay some kind of road tax to keep the roads in a good condition...


That's why it's called Vehicle Excise Duty. 


:lamer:

It's CO2 based, so nothing about using the road or how many miles you do, just how much stuff comes out the back... so the government can pretend it's green.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I have done 33,000 miles as my only car including long 12 hour run from Nurburg to Darlington and runs to far north of Scotland and ok it isn't perfect but hell who cares ;-) I am on Bridgestone Runflats and am only just thinking about Iain suspension kit.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you get softer springs and use the same shocks? I don't ever plan on tracking.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

AdnanK said:


> Can you get softer springs and use the same shocks? I don't ever plan on tracking.


Thats a good question.... and I am also interested in the answer (especially for 2010 cars). Since on the road I live in Comfort mode and on the track it goes to normal mode, so I never use race. There must be a spring/setup that allows more comfort and takes away a little from the race mode.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol at you people complaining about the roads, here, come drive in Eastern Canada for a while, you will see some really lunar surface conditions! 

Adnan, your best bet is to take a car for a test drive, Ive been in a few GTRs and most of them which were mainly for road use, are fine on UK roads, as people have said, the stiff sidewalls on run flats will not help. Try out a stock car and see how you like it. 
You can always change things up later on. No reason to get softer springs than the OEM ones. If you really cant take it, I think maybe you are looking at the wrong platform?
That said, drove a 458 and the suspension on that was amazing lol...but you could do a lot to a GTR with the money you would save over buying a 458 

Seriously, go out in a few cars, im sure some members here would be happy to give you a ride at one of the events or meets etc? 


If you REALLY want to go softer, of course there are options, but you will be throwing money at the car to make it under perform. I know you say you will never track, BUT, you never know, these cars tend to make you change your mind on many things


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

I would say the ride on my MY09 is harsh. Much better with the MPSS tyres but still harsh. I can live with it but I know which roads to avoid. 

Been thinking about suspension mods (Litchfield or similar) but so far held off as it feels like £4k for something which I won't notice hugely. I don't track the car.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Rain said:


> Lol at you people complaining about the roads, here, come drive in Eastern Canada for a while, you will see some really lunar surface conditions!
> 
> Adnan, your best bet is to take a car for a test drive, Ive been in a few GTRs and most of them which were mainly for road use, are fine on UK roads, as people have said, the stiff sidewalls on run flats will not help. Try out a stock car and see how you like it.
> You can always change things up later on. No reason to get softer springs than the OEM ones. If you really cant take it, I think maybe you are looking at the wrong platform?
> ...


Sound advice :thumbsup:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

alex_123_fra said:


> I would say the ride on my MY09 is harsh. Much better with the MPSS tyres but still harsh. I can live with it but I know which roads to avoid.
> 
> Been thinking about suspension mods (Litchfield or similar) but so far held off as it feels like £4k for something which I won't notice hugely. I don't track the car.


The good thing is this will be my weekend toy and not my daily, I have a 5 Series diesel to munch away the weekday miles.


----------

